# travel trailors buying



## bendo60 (Sep 24, 2001)

hello
will be buying a travel trailor.
probably between 30 and 33 feet.
not a fifth wheel.
as a cvonsumer im confused which brand is trhe best.
any suggestion?
thanks bendo


----------



## C Nash (Sep 24, 2001)

travel trailors buying

Hi Bendo,
What will you be using for a tow vehicle? You will need at least a 3/4 ton (IMO) for a TT this size.  Will it be for week-end only or will you be spending a lot of time living in it? Watch the weight and be sure your tow truck/car can handle the total weight.  Post what type tow vehicle you have on this board and someone will be able to advise you as to the size and weights. Be leery of what some rv sales people tell you.  Remember they want to sell. Go to RV shows and find a floor plan you like. Listen to all the opinions of RVers and I think you will find that all brands may have lemons. I prefer the alum. framed units with the gel-coat siding. Most of the light-weight units are considered entry level or w-end RVs. We have a Cougar 5th wheel with slide and it has been great so far. Probably will never own another w/out slide  Have had Airstreams (3) Holiday ramblers (2) Scotty, Brougham, popup, tent and converted bus and enjoyed them all. Do most all my own repairs (yes, they have all had some problems). Good luck and happy camping

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------

